# Cleveland clinic Abu Dhabi



## Aqeeb Azam (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi all,

I have been given a job as a health care professionals (radiographer) at Cleveland clinic Abu Dhabi.

I am from the UK with a HCPC license, can someone tell what kind of salary/benefits I am to expect, I have over 3 years experience as a CT Radiographer.

I am totally clueless about getting a offer from HR and what they will offer as I have recently heard they are reducing salaries and the benefits are not what they used to be.

Any advice would be gratefully received! 

Thankyou 
Aqeeb


----------

